# Harding Hole 4 Yampa River Rock Fall



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Early this June we were camped at Harding 4 and a large piece of the sandstone overhang fell while we were there. Isnt necessarily a threat to any tent sights, but something to be aware of while checking out the overhang/arch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! Be there soon


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

P.S there also appeared to be more "loose" chunks up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

